# What to do about Green Diarrhea?



## carabearl12 (Feb 1, 2014)

My pup Fritz (4.5 months old) has green diarrhea. It started early yesterday morning and he has pooped 8-10 times since then. It ranges from soupy to soft formed loafs (sorry to be graphic). Other than pooping green diarrhea, he is fine. Eating, drinking, and playing like his normal high energy self (currently trying to catch a fly). Everytime he has gone, he has let us know he needs to go out, and hasn't gone anywhere he shouldn't, ie. his kennel or the rest of the house. He did vomit once right before the diarrhea started, but it was mostly grass and water. He had an appointment yesterday to get his 3rd round of DHPPV (we started him on shots as soon as we got him, bc we didn't know his history). When I told the vet about the diarrhea and one time vomit, he didn't seem worried. Basically said, keep him hydrated (no problem there) and if his energy level dropped or if he vomited again to come back in. That was over 24 hours ago and neither one of those things happened. 

Not satisfied with doing nothing or wait it out, I looked up online and in my GSD for dummies for home remedies. Now I feel completely overwhelmed and have no idea what to do. There was feed the dog: 100% pumpkin puree; chicken & chicken broth; only pasta or rice; restrict all food/water for 12 hours, and many more suggestions . What should I do? 

Thank you!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I'd see a vet, green diarrhea is often caused by giardia. You'll need to alert your vet to this and have him tested specifically for it (it's a specific test not widely used - so unless your vet suspected it or you asked for it, they would not have done it.)


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Whenever my dog gets diarrhea I withhold food for about 12 hours. Then in very small portions give equal parts of soft cooked white rice with boiled chicken or ground beef and a little broth mixed in.If you don't have white rice, pasta is OK. The key is to keep the diet bland and easy to digest. I use the bland diet for a couple days. If you still have diarrhea after the next 24 hours, I'd see the vet. If your dog starts to vomit with diarrhea, then definitely take to the vet.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, please rule out giardia. Green poop is a classic sign. I would see the vet. Good luck.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

e.rigby said:


> I'd see a vet, green diarrhea is often caused by giardia. You'll need to alert your vet to this and have him tested specifically for it (it's a specific test not widely used - so unless your vet suspected it or you asked for it, they would not have done it.)


Exactly what I was going to say. Metronidazole works really well.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Our dog had giardia 3x and her poop was not greenish,I know she could be an exception. If your vet did not sound concerned, just watch overnight see if there is improvement. With giardia, you will not see complete recovery with a bland diet, stool will remain soft, like soft serve ice cream.


----------



## carabearl12 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Very helpful! I will call the vet in the morning since they are already closed today. I will also cook up some rice and chicken. Thanks again!


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't see where you list what food you have been feeding? Any 'treats' or other edibles going down the hatch? Did you switch food lately? It doesn't take much to mess up their system. Yes, rule out the more serious stuff also.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Just left the vet with our 14 weeks old pup and he tested positive for Giardia! Over the weekend I had noticed his stools getting softer (pudding like) and I assumed it was because he had his first frozen marrow bone that messed with his gut. By last night it was more runny and by this morning it was water. I was SO afraid it was the beginning stages of parvo (he has one more shot to go!) so I took him straight to the vet this morning...I didn't even call I just went. It was $22 to test for Giardia and she said it came back a strong positive. She even showed me the test kit with the circle on it. 

She prescribed some powdered probiotics and 10 days of antibiotics. BTW, his poop was not green like some said, but brown and watery. Hope you find out what is wrong today and I wish you well!


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Glad you caught it and are on the road to recovery. Where about do you live and do you know how the pup got it? Best of luck.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Panacur will get the Giardia in most cases. Go to a farm supply and get Safe Guard 10% Goat Wormer. It is Panacur and can be used for Giardia issues.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Gretchen said:


> Whenever my dog gets diarrhea I withhold food for about 12 hours. Then in very small portions give equal parts of soft cooked white rice with boiled chicken or ground beef and a little broth mixed in.If you don't have white rice, pasta is OK. The key is to keep the diet bland and easy to digest. I use the bland diet for a couple days. If you still have diarrhea after the next 24 hours, I'd see the vet. If your dog starts to vomit with diarrhea, then definitely take to the vet.


This is my go-to diarrhea remedy. I've heard of pumpkin, but it's not easily found here and I've had good success with the rice and ground meat (plain cooked and drained of fat - broth is okay but keep the fat out if you can). I also add in a good bit of yogurt, maybe 1/4C at first and taper off as the stools get firmer. 

Good luck- My pup is going through a bout of diarrhea too.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Doc said:


> Panacur will get the Giardia in most cases. Go to a farm supply and get Safe Guard 10% Goat Wormer. It is Panacur and can be used for Giardia issues.


Good to know!


----------

